# Is Dwayne done with Mike?



## Jkebxjunke

what do you think?


----------



## SuperDuty335

I take Dwayne's side on the issue and believe Dwayne will stay. I also think Mike handled the situation unprofessionally. When my guys have a problem I take the time to listen. However I wasn't there and who knows what the cameras didn't show?


----------



## palogger

maybe he was told to leave it tree length, but that was then, now it needs bucked so rather than just stand around and watch people work, grab ur saw and start bucking it up. I know the guy i work for would ream me a new a**hole if he showed up and i was standing around if there was work to be done


----------



## Adam in VA

Dwayne will be back. He'll calm down and go back to work. After all he did say that Mike was his boss and not the other guys. So after he calms down and realizes that bucking the trees would be helpful with the small landing and all.....he'll be back.


----------



## rngrchad

I have watched both episodes now. WOW, seems like it is all made for television now. This year so far hasn't even been worth watching. I don't think I'm going to even bother going to my buddies house and drinking all his beer and ticking off his wife for all the dendrology dramarama.

Last year on the other hand was sweet!


----------



## deeker

How was camp?????


----------



## sawyerloggingon

This part of show is reality. When things go bad blame the cutter. Early in my cutting career I was on the unit boundry and coming up slow because all the timber was leaning out. Owner came down and said he needed my strip open by following monday. Told me for every tree I had too wedge just trip next one down the hill, they'd take care of it in the landing.So that's what I did.When the yarder got there and riggn slinger saw all the tree lengths that slid down the hill like toboggans and piled up he blew a fuse. I told him talk to the boss,he told me to do it. He talked too the boss and he denied saying it, then I blew a fuse and went down the road like dwayne.Like I said, reality.:censored:


----------



## thejdman04

Why not buck them on the landing? I realize its hectic, chances of mistakes are high. I realize the landing is small, but, instead of bucking one log into 3 pieces on the hill and then sending the carriage to make 3 trips, why not cut it on the landing and buck it there. Like I said I realize its harder to pull timber 200 ft long but I would think you could get more production


----------



## stinkbait

thejdman04 said:


> Why not buck them on the landing? I realize its hectic, chances of mistakes are high. I realize the landing is small, but, instead of bucking one log into 3 pieces on the hill and then sending the carriage to make 3 trips, why not cut it on the landing and buck it there. Like I said I realize its harder to pull timber 200 ft long but I would think you could get more production



I agree. Seems like less trips for the same amount of timber would mean more loads per day.


----------



## smokechase II

*Concerns*

If Dwayne is gone so am I.

Discovery Channel better be buying everyone some kiss and make up chocolates/beer. I'm sure they know that.

In the mean time...........

Can you picture watching more of the aqua logging instead of Dwayne?

Sob


----------



## xxl

Can you picture watching more of the aqua logging instead of Dwayne?
smokechaseII



No i cant stand aqua logging bring back melvin or somebody like that


----------



## Grande Dog

Howdy
Unless a faller has at least a half dozen W2's for a season, he's probably getting screwed one way or another. They might throw you in the pumpkin patch to start but, when they realize you know how to eat with a knife and fork, you be getting the strip with the hard falls. 
Regards
Gregg


----------



## sawyerloggingon

Why not buck them on the landing? I realize its hectic, chances of mistakes are high. I realize the landing is small, but, instead of bucking one log into 3 pieces on the hill and then sending the carriage to make 3 trips, why not cut it on the landing and buck it there. Like I said I realize its harder to pull timber 200 ft long but I would think you could get more production 
Today 05:56 AM 
In smaller timber that is often done, especially in winter when logs get lost in snow.Also sometimes in a roomy landing a skidder will pull tree lengths from slip to be worked up down the road. In tight quarters with bigger timber the loader has to hold the tree from sliding back down the hill while it's unhooked, then try and manuver it to a place to cut butt log off without rest of tree sliding back down the hill, deck that log, grab rest of tree pull it up to a spot to work it up safely, deck that log, do it again , then mess with the top. In the mean time another trees reached the landing,gets to be a real mess,everything stops. As for the half dozen W2s thing, its true but most money I ever made in a season I had exactly that at tax time 6 W2s.


----------



## sawyerloggingon

Sorry i screwd up quote thing,hey I'm new at this. Maybe someone will fix it.


----------



## rngrchad

My guess is, the whole Dwayne thing was for TV. As soon as the cameras were turned off, they all laughed about it over a cold brew.


----------



## jburlingham

SuperDuty335 said:


> I take Dwayne's side on the issue and believe Dwayne will stay. I also think Mike handled the situation unprofessionally. When my guys have a problem I take the time to listen. However I wasn't there and who knows what the cameras didn't show?



I agree, Dwayne was told one thing, and when Mike was #####ed at by the equipment operator he caved in and let Dwayne take the crap. I don't think he will be back at least not without a public apology, which he deserves.


----------



## rngrchad

smokechase II said:


> If Dwayne is gone so am I.
> Sob



Dittos.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

I am sure JM browning would hire him in a second. JM seems to be all about the job and not about the BS... I mean look at last season... Leland is a major hot head... now look at him... what happened? someone hit him with a log? its not the same guy... and I don't fault Dwayne for keeping watch over the safety... especially after the log came back down the skyline last week... I don't think it was staged... also who is responsible for the size of the landing? If the landing is too small to work safely then something should be done about it.


----------



## rngrchad

Jkebxjunke said:


> I am sure JM browning would hire him in a second. JM seems to be all about the job and not about the BS... I mean look at last season... Leland is a major hot head... now look at him... what happened? someone hit him with a log? its not the same guy... and I don't fault Dwayne for keeping watch over the safety... especially after the log came back down the skyline last week... I don't think it was staged... also who is responsible for the size of the landing? If the landing is too small to work safely then something should be done about it.



Agreed! Unless the landing is surrounded by rock, there sure isn't much an old Cat d-8 flatrack dozer can't push flat!


----------



## Jkebxjunke

rngrchad said:


> My guess is, the whole Dwayne thing was for TV. As soon as the cameras were turned off, they all laughed about it over a cold brew.



I highly doubt it.. Dwayne is not an actor.. he seems real I do not believe it was staged...


----------



## spencerhenry

my bet is that it was not staged. hell i have done the same thing, do your job, then get blamed for doing it the way they wanted. i also think he should have picked up a saw and helped buck logs at the landing. to say that he should go down in the rigging and NOW buck the logs. that would be BS, alot easier to do when the tree is first layed down. 
when i am skidding, i pull the trees out as long as i can. fewer trips means less time which means more money. so the landing is small, deal with it. if the yarder has to sit and wait for the logs to get moved, then maybe the problem is with the landing crew. what is better, have the yarder pull timber up slower, or have the yarder wait between turns? it sure seems that they are pulling the timber into the landing 3 times faster than if the logs were bucked. maybe the log loader operator should spend less time pitching a fit, and pick up his pace?


----------



## SuperDuty335

I couldn't get that upset for the fun of it; Dwayne was mad. You can't blame him for watching after his son with an idiot like Leland in control. Besides, the old man needs an easy day once in a while


----------



## AOD

Dwayne and Dustin should get together with Melvin and make a new company.


----------



## rngrchad

AOD said:


> Dwayne and Dustin should get together with Melvin and make a new company.



Now your talking! Wonder if the Lardy bunch are even logging anymore?


----------



## Jkebxjunke

rngrchad said:


> Now your talking! Wonder if the Lardy bunch are even logging anymore?



they look to be still in business.. and they even have a website. do a search for stump branch logging


----------



## Metals406

I'd like to see Dwayne and his boy have their own show... And I agree, team up with Stumpbranch.

JM's okay I guess... But they're no Dwayne.


----------



## A. Stanton

I like Dwayne's style. However, he should remember that at his age not a lot of people want to hire you.


----------



## wvlogger

he will be back. what happend to the warath dangle head mike runs? they should be using it to buck on the landing.


----------



## wvlogger

SuperDuty335 said:


> I couldn't get that upset for the fun of it; Dwayne was mad. You can't blame him for watching after his son with an idiot like Leland in control. Besides, the old man needs an easy day once in a while



what did leland do?


----------



## jburlingham

Metals406 said:


> *I'd like to see Dwayne and his boy have their own show... And I agree, team up with Stumpbranch*.
> 
> JM's okay I guess... But they're no Dwayne.



Now that would be some hard core work getting done. What a fantastic TV event!!!!!!


----------



## Metals406

jburlingham said:


> Now that would be some hard core work getting done. What a fantastic TV event!!!!!!



I would watch 8 seasons of it! Or more... Them producers need to be reading what's being said here, and make some changes.


----------



## rngrchad

Jkebxjunke said:


> they look to be still in business.. and they even have a website. do a search for stump branch logging



I just got off their website. Found some pictures of them hanging out with some babes...but I couldn't figure out how to link it here  

Yup, Lardy's still yarding apparently.


----------



## tomtrees58

he will be back buy the walk home got him steam:jawdrop:tom trees


----------



## rngrchad

tomtrees58 said:


> he will be back buy the walk home got him steam:jawdrop:tom trees



What(scratching my head)? Tomtrees you kill me!  LOL


----------



## 2dogs

tomtrees58 said:


> he will be back buy the walk home got him steam:jawdrop:tom trees



Uh, what? Tom you and I are both members here but I rarely figure out what you are saying. Maybe you need to type louder.


----------



## Grande Dog

I've been wrong before but, I figure by the time his calks hit the pavement it was over.
Mike should have owned up, and Dwayne should have bucked up. Right, wrong, or indifferent, when Mike's not there the man he selected as boss is just that. What he says goes (unless life threatening). When Mike takes the reins on site again, the three need to get together an discuss it then. Never heard of a co-boss. If there was a need for someone to stand and watch everybodys back, it would be a job, not just something to do. Don't get me wrong, I know he's really concerned for kid but, everyone has to have each others back, or the site going to have issues.


----------



## LANNY

Dwayne has hollered "I quit" before, so have I. Now I'm the boss. Should have kept going. He'll be back, History Channel will make sure of it. Besides, no way he walks all the way home, look at Doowap's grin....Lanny


----------



## wvlogger

LANNY said:


> Dwayne has hollered "I quit" before, so have I. Now I'm the boss. Should have kept going. He'll be back, History Channel will make sure of it. Besides, no way he walks all the way home, look at Doowap's grin....Lanny



ah dwayne just had a good rigging fit. if you watch last season people will see what you are saying. he has hollered i quit god knows how many times. he be back:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Axmen365

Dwane is one of the best guys there; I am sure he will be back. 

Not sure if he will go back to the Pihl crew, I would be nice if J.M. Browning hired him.


----------



## forestryworks

*almost their own show...*



Metals406 said:


> I'd like to see Dwayne and his boy have their own show... And I agree, team up with Stumpbranch.
> 
> JM's okay I guess... But they're no Dwayne.



try this link - some of you guys may like it.

the quote is funny 

http://www.dethlefsboys.com/home.php


----------



## Axmen365

That quote had me laughing, bigtime


----------



## Metals406

forestryworks said:


> try this link - some of you guys may like it.
> 
> the quote is funny
> 
> http://www.dethlefsboys.com/home.php



I was on their website a couple days ago... I even emailed Dwayne! LOL

I gave him an invite to come shoot the chit with us here at AS.


----------



## Ske-bum

I'm not a logger so don't know all the little issues involved with the landing and such, but Dwayne handled it like a infant. Storming off down the road does no one any good and lessens any valid points you might have had. Now instead of someone with a actual valid point, you the guy who can't address issues like an adult.


----------



## forestryworks

*some more info*

http://boards.history.com/topic/An-American-Original/Dwayne-Pihl-Logging/520039578

post #11



> loggersgirl
> Posts: 4
> From: Vernonia, OR
> Registered: 5/29/08
> (11 of 16)
> Re: Dwayne (Pihl Logging)
> Mar 12, 2009 12:29 AM
> 
> 1st- Everyone must remember that the show is edited for TV this is not true reality television, nor is it scripted, the events are real but the sequence in which they happen is not always accurate.
> 2nd-As to the argument between Dwayne and Mike it goes like this; when the film crews arrived in Vernonia Pihl was not ready to start logging this site, but the film produstion was suppose to start, Dwayne and the cutters were told to punch out a spot for the landing(get the trees on the ground yesterday) don't take your time or bother bucking the trees(safety 1st) the #1 priority is to start logging so the film crew can start filming. Then after logging began and things didn't work out how Mike wanted (the skinny landing, operators complaining) Mike blames it on Dwayne and the cutters for taking shortcuts.(Mike Pihl rearly takes accountibilty for his bad decisions) like they intentionaly left the trees tree length to make everyone elses jobs harder. Dwayne always has Dustin's safety in mind.
> 3rd- Someone said the Mike has to do what right for his company not for the show. That is only partly true. Mike Pihl signed a contract to do the show and had to do what they wanted,(at 1 time during filmimg he laid off a few employee's including Dwayne, the production company called and told him that he had to finD something for Dwayne to do even if he has to be under the yarder, Dwayne just couldn't be laid off during filming)
> 
> I know that it is easy to make judgements based on what we watch but when the editing of the show happens the production company has one thing in mind: Ratings
> These loggers are not as whiny or lazy or short fused as Ax Men makes them out to be.
> 
> In case you are wondering where my info comes from, I was born & raised & still live in Vernonia, know most of the people on the show from here, am very close with a few of them and have been surrounded by logging my whole life.


----------



## blackoak

He'll be back. He wasn't packing his saw when he was hoofing it down the highway.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

blackoak said:


> He'll be back. He wasn't packing his saw when he was hoofing it down the highway.



"doowap" will bring his stuff home.


----------



## Metals406

If you look on the Dethlefs's web site, Dustin was fired from Pihl, and now works for another company... He threw a fit I guess? So, wait to see him fired on the show before the season is over.


----------



## forestryworks

Metals406 said:


> If you look on the Dethlefs's web site, Dustin was fired from Pihl, and now works for another company... He threw a fit I guess? So, wait to see him fired on the show before the season is over.



i believe dustin is working for bighorn logging.

owned by harve dethlefs.


----------



## Metals406

forestryworks said:


> i believe dustin is working for bighorn logging.
> 
> owned by harve dethlefs.



I believe you are correct.


----------



## redprospector

Hahahaha. I'm glad I'm not on some famous TV show so everyone could look on the computer and see who I'm working for and what I'm up to.

Andy


----------



## EzTrbo

We will see tonight but if you look back at the preview for this weeks episode they show Dustin in a truck and if you look at his suspenders it doesn't say Phil(can't read the entire thing but I'm thinking it the Bighorn on the side). Just noticed that the other night, so we will see. Either way as a company owner that is no way to go about solving a problem, now he has to take some one from someother place and put him as a timber faller or hire a guy. Always interesting thats for sure.

Trbo


----------



## deeker

redprospector said:


> Hahahaha. I'm glad I'm not on some famous TV show so everyone could look on the computer and see who I'm working for and what I'm up to.
> 
> Andy



In due time, we will have and post all of your personal information. Change anyone????



I would hate to have my life plastered all over.....


----------



## Greg373

palogger said:


> maybe he was told to leave it tree length, but that was then, now it needs bucked so rather than just stand around and watch people work, grab ur saw and start bucking it up. I know the guy i work for would ream me a new a**hole if he showed up and i was standing around if there was work to be done



:agree2: Well after seeing it finish this episode he's still on. Forgive and forget.


----------



## Grande Dog

Howdy, 
Ok, I'll admit it, I was wrong. I really didn't think he would go back. Good for both of them if they could patch things up. If I got pissed off as much as Dwayne did to talk to my boss like that, I don't think I could go back. On the same token, If I had an employee talk to me like that, I wouldn't want them back.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## weimedog

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> Ok, I'll admit it, I was wrong. I really didn't think he would go back. Good for both of them if they could patch things up. If I got pissed off as much as Dwayne did to talk to my boss like that, I don't think I could go back. On the same token, If I had an employee talk to me like that, I wouldn't want them back.
> Regards
> Gregg



Ditto


----------



## Kunes

Dwayne has a website?


----------



## prentice110

Metals406 said:


> I'd like to see Dwayne and his boy have their own show... And I agree, team up with Stumpbranch.
> 
> JM's okay I guess... But they're no Dwayne.



if osha was watching at all last season then stump branch should have been fined out of existence. Anyone dumb enough to work for that jackleg will get what they got comin to em'


----------

